
Hackers can steal your password by looking at how you tilt your phone - manujbahl
http://www.androidauthority.com/hackers-can-steal-password-looking-tilt-phone-763262/
======
CarolineW
Discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14087475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14087475)

Currently 55 comments and number 5 on the Front Page.

Also submitted - without discussion - here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14086461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14086461)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14086232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14086232)

